# what is this



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

i bought this as a red belly. i know it isnt that. to me it looks like a rhom or a iritan. any help in identification will be helpful. i figure for $12 i couldnt go wrong.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I think its serra irritan


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

try getting a clearer shot of it and posting it in the piranha identification section frank will be able to help you with that.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Its definately not a red.

You got a hell of a deal

Nice Find


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Moved to Piranha Identification for an ID


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like my white spotted P i got today,which is a rhom


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Cannot tell, the pic needs to be more clear.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Cannot tell, the pic needs to be more clear.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

more pics


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

new pic


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm not frank, but it looks like a juvi Rhom








Fank if your reading this can you recomend a link or a book with diagrams for identifing piranha species traits????


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


> Le Tautai Posted on Dec 3 2004, 10:37 PM
> I'm not frank, but it looks like a juvi Rhom
> *Fank if your reading this can you recomend a link or a book with diagrams for identifing piranha species traits*????


Its F-r-a-n-k not Fank. Its pretty obvious on my recommendation what link to use for species identification don't you think?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Irritan or a Rhom.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think its an irritan, looks like a rhom.


----------

